# 10 de Junho



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2012 às 07:50)

Desejo de um bom feriado a todos , mesmo com


----------



## Agreste (11 Jun 2012 às 08:42)

Não choveu em quase nenhuma parte do Algarve. Houve chuviscos na Costa Vicentina mas muito breves... O Sotavento teve um dia agradável...


----------

